# Masterbatching oils



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.amathiasoapworks.com/product/scaling-production-masterbatching-more-soapmaking-e-book/


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

wow sounds like a book i need. thanks vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I had to read the title a few times..... No idea where my head is...

(I said it, you thought it!) ;P


----------



## jasonmtapia (Apr 3, 2010)

I was not going to say anything


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

ya, i did the same thing when i first read it. shame on me!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I had to read this title several times also.....I am actually relieved to know I was not the only one! not sure why....


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lol, I am way too blonde sometimes. It took me way to long to figure out what you all were talking about.


----------



## jasonmtapia (Apr 3, 2010)

Where's the spot for "top posts", or "best posts ever" I would like o ak a nomination.


----------

